# broadheads grouping fine but 4 inches left of FP



## BuddyG (Sep 7, 2016)

should i just move my rest to the right like the forums all say, or just move the sight and say heck with it? shooting Muzzy, bad to the bone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think im gonna move the rest first, if they come together, then ill mess with the sight to polish it out. Thoughts? just wanting a second opinion or two before i got to tinkerin!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 7, 2016)

Could be a lot of things, but if they're grouping left, then you probably have a right tear through paper.  I'd move the rest to the left.  The old Easton guide is incorrect for release shooters on broadhead tuning.  I'd have to know a lot more about the bow, centershot, arrows, etc...before I'd recommend what to do.


----------



## base3448 (Sep 7, 2016)

Put a piece of electrical tape down the middle of ur target and try to hit the tape anywhere.  Ur only looking for left or right issues. Start at 10 yards. Shoot and first move ur sight if needed  chase ur arrow or move the pin towards ur arrow. With same pin  Go to 20 yards and shoot again  if hitting left or right move  ur rest towards the tape.  Go back to 10 and do it all again 20 then 30.   

Hope it helps. Go to YouTube and look up walk back tuning or French tuning   I think I said it correct. It does not take long at all


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 14, 2016)

base3448 said:


> Put a piece of electrical tape down the middle of ur target and try to hit the tape anywhere.  Ur only looking for left or right issues. Start at 10 yards. Shoot and first move ur sight if needed  chase ur arrow or move the pin towards ur arrow. With same pin  Go to 20 yards and shoot again  if hitting left or right move  ur rest towards the tape.  Go back to 10 and do it all again 20 then 30.
> 
> Hope it helps. Go to YouTube and look up walk back tuning or French tuning   I think I said it correct. It does not take long at all



This is good advice


----------



## Fmjalltheway (May 8, 2018)

I had the same issue. I was shooting the wrong spined arrows. Went to a stiffer arrow and it was a game changer


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 8, 2018)

Alot of bows want a stiffer spine arrow for broadheads. Older muzzyS were finicky . I would walk back tune it, that will tell the tale on the rest. I wouldn't mess with a good broadhead group of muzzys tho.


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 3, 2018)

The more I learn about archery setup and tuning the more I look at the arrows as a key component that gets overlooked. I can screw on just about any fixed blade and hit behind my pin out to 40. The ones I have this year are dead nuts out to 60. No need for broadheads beyond that. Lots of time, effort, and some $$ and the right setup was found. Arrows matter a lot. Before I tuned my bow AND arrows I couldn't do that.


----------



## patcavscout (Sep 4, 2018)

move the rest and see how the broadheads and field points group then. If that fixes it that was the final tweak. If not, as others pointed out, it may be an arrow issue. But I doubt it. You said they are to the left. What about vertically?


----------



## Curvebow05 (Oct 5, 2018)

Did you ever figure out what was out of tune?


----------



## bear claw (Oct 5, 2018)

Curvebow05 said:


> Did you ever figure out what was out of tune?


He got tuned out.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 5, 2018)

Buddy g got skunked.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 18, 2018)

bear claw said:


> He got tuned out.



I sure hope so. Post is two years old.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 18, 2018)

Curvebow05 said:


> Did you ever figure out what was out of tune?



I sure hope so. The post is 2 years old.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 18, 2018)

You can say that again.


----------

